# [SOLVED] Da Beast 2.0/GAMING/first person shooter



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Hey guys :wave:,
Figured I'd post in here as I'm starting to get stuff together, just got my MB the other day.
http://www.gigabyte.us/Products/Motherboard/Products_Overview.aspx?ProductID=2526&ModelName=GA-N680SLI-DQ6
kinda costly but oh well, shes a runner!
Also got these HD's, 4 Western digital 7,200 RPM, 160 GIG SATA2.

WOW, thing is I'm on a budget(go figure):4-dontkno.
I have been on-line shopping for some time thought I knew all the best places to shop till i found this link yesterday in a post
http://www.ncixus.com/ 
They blow away the prices that I've been paying?

So on with parts list........
1= ram, need recommendations. Probably going with 800HMZ unless I can run higher? Have no preference to brand, let me know yours.
2=CPU(Intel)need recommendations, Was a big AMD fan and still am but I'd like to try the new stuff. Thinking dual core, as i can latter up grade. Four cores is over kill for now unless you can justify it? Hate to air cool this CPU as Intel's are Very sensitive to heat but again I'm cheap(OK broke:grin.
3= Video card(S). I have two 6800 Ultras that just won't die, so for now I'll use them. Eventually gonna go with a 8*** series but I'm almost broke.
4=Sound, going on-board for this, I have a Audigy4. Not sure If I'll scavenger the old build.
5=Cooling, going with air this time, first build was water but wasn't anything great to speak of.
6=PSU,need recommendations! Was looking at the Gigabyte Odin GT 800W Power Supply GE-S800A-D1. ZZF lists it at 207.00 kinda high for me pocket book, but I'll find cheaper.
7=monitor(S), Got two AOC's 17 inches from a local place cheap $325.00. for both. Got a awesome AKAI 27", it feel during a hurried moving in FLA. It appeared OK when i hooked i up I almost pucked when I saw the cracks.
8=Case, need recommendations! I have a thermaltake Armor(silver), I sometimes sleep in it:laugh:. Awesome room to work, don't want to scavenger it yet. Also I have an old E-machine that don't work(DOA). It's so small though, I know a new video card will not fit in it, but it's free.
9=Keyboard Mouse, need recommendations! I am looking at this set up,
Logitech G15 Gaming Keyboard, and OCZ OCZMSEQRD Equalizer Desktop 2500 DPI Laser Gaming Mouse.
10= CPU cooler, was thinking Gemini II, need recommendations!

WOW this is long in the tooth huh(must be the coffee)? Any and all help is always appreciated!!ray:
Plus comments and discussion, as always thank you !!! 
Love this sight!!!!!!!!

One last thing, gonna sound like a dope. How do i post photo's here? Don't really want to join a photo thing but I will if I have to. I have some great shoot of my old build "Da Beast", plus I'd like to show the new mainboard.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Da Beast 2.0/GAMING/first person shooter*

WOW!
If I've offended anybody or come off the wrong way(arrogant), twas not my intent!!!!!!!!
I know I asked for a lot, guess I was just showing I know nothing that way I can learn more.
Thanks for all the replies*(smells arm pits):4-dontkno


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Da Beast 2.0/GAMING/first person shooter*

You are going to have to be patient. We are volunteers and you will usually have to wait 12 hours for a reply

That being said, here are my recommendations:

1. OCZ Gold XTC PC2-6400 2GB 2X1GB DDR2-800 CL5-5-5-12 240PIN DIMM Dual Channel Memory Kit
http://www.ncixus.com/products/18495/OCZ2G8002GK/OCZ Technology/

2. Intel Core 2 Duo E6550 Dual Core Processor LGA775 Conroe 2.33GHZ 1333FSB 4MB Retail
http://www.ncixus.com/products/25297/BX80557E6550/Intel/

6. OCZ GameXStream 700W ATX12V 24PIN SLI Ready Active PFC ATX Power Supply 120MM Fan Black http://www.ncixus.com/products/18185/OCZ700GXSSLI/OCZ Technology/

8. Thermaltake VA8000 Armor Super Tower Case Black 10X5.25 2X3.5 6X3.5INT W/ Window
http://www.ncixus.com/products/14055/VA8000BWS/THERMALTAKE/

8. Antec Nine Hundred Mid Tower Gamer Case 900 ATX 9 Drive Bay No PS Top USB2.0 1394 Audio
http://www.ncixus.com/products/21123/NINE HUNDRED/ANTEC/

10. Zalman CNPS7700-CU LGA775 S478 S754 S939 S940 Copper 1000-2000RPM 20-32DBA CPU Heatsink Fan
http://www.ncixus.com/products/13700/CNPS7700-CU/ZALMAN TECH/


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Da Beast 2.0/GAMING/first person shooter*

Thanks Matt,
Didn't realize most of the other regulars are probably sleeping .
That site "ncixus" is it in the states or Canada? What I'm driving at, is there extra duty from them on orders from the states?
Also I would like to know about there shipping, do they charge extra?
I like the Ram you picked, I'm big on BF2 so do you think this is enough? I'll also be running windows XP SP2 for the OS, I know Vista uses more if it works right.
CPU I like as I can always up grade latter on....
Also gonna wait on the case as I'm leaning toward scavenging my old unit. But the extra money from that I'd like to put towards a higher PSU, as to future proof again(case i go with a 8800 or the 9*** series coming in november).
Thanks for your help:wave:


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Da Beast 2.0/GAMING/first person shooter*

They have a Canada store two:
http://www.ncix.com/

You should be able to find all those items in the Canada web site as well.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

RAM: http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=18495&vpn=OCZ2G8002GK&manufacture=OCZ Technology

PSU: http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=18185&vpn=OCZ700GXSSLI&manufacture=OCZ Technology

CPU: http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=25297&vpn=BX80557E6550&manufacture=Intel

HSF: http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=17867&vpn=T-120&manufacture=Sunbeam

(couldn't find the Zalman 7700 and the 9500 is not as good yet $20 higher priced)

Case cooling fans: http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=22644&vpn=D12SL-12&manufacture=Yate Loon
http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=21012&vpn=NF-S12-1200&manufacture=Noctua

If you get that HSF, you might aswell overclock. Will probably reach 3400MHz @ 1.38-1.4V I would imagine.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Da Beast 2.0/GAMING/first person shooter*

Thanks Kalim for finding the correct links.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Da Beast 2.0/GAMING/first person shooter*

hello


not sure about your favorite website & I am lazy tonite to look for links :4-thatsba


given that you bought a hot rod motherboard >>>>> I like this ram personally (tighter timings) not that tighter timings will save the world :4-dontkno

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145034


PSU would be this one for me

*http://clubit.com/product_detail.cfm?itemno=CA6200027*

http://clubit.com/product_detail.cfm?itemno=CA6200009

case= *this is where I go cheap*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119106

CPU= E6750 its 1333 FSB and only $209.00 at mwave.com >>>> hell the older E6600's are still selling for more than that ! :upset:



sorry  >>>. never been into the bling-bling


in my younger years my old Z-28 camro looked like death warmed over, until the pas pedal dropped, all the $$$$$$$$$$ was under the hood and supension >>>> didnt waste any money on wax or crome wheels :laugh:


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Da Beast 2.0/GAMING/first person shooter*

If you go with Joe's case suggestion, I would buy a fan and put it in the front or move the one on the side to the front.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Da Beast 2.0/GAMING/first person shooter*

Matt is very correct ray: >>>>>> buy *another fan *for the front "intake air"


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Da Beast 2.0/GAMING/first person shooter*

Hey Linderman,
I like the corsair, but I linked to there sight and they only mention like four types of ram that are compatible with this MB(let me find the link).
 Nice PSU unit and cheap(like me) :4-dontkno.

For the record I'm in the states Matt, just wondered about the import duties if i was to buy from them? But the link I have say US on the top, and they e-mailed me saying they ship all orders from the states. A lot of there stuff is cheaper than ZZP(not gonna open the NE door), but ZZP has no shipping charges for there stuff so it evens out. I'd love to go with NE. Might go with tiger direct? WOW I just spent three hours researching the DDR I want it's 1 AM here gotta sleep for work, thank you all keep the suggestions comingray:.
Have a great day!

PS what do you think of this PSU? 
[URL="https://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=316509"]https://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=316509 It's a little more but future proof as I'd like to eventualy get a new GPU other than my 6800's. If my wallet ever gets bigger.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

*Re: Da Beast 2.0/GAMING/first person shooter*

I only linked the Canadian store seeing the prices are higher in your currency and more reflective of your currency there, the selection is different, the rebates are different and because of that, never bothered looking elsewhere apart from here really. NCIX is one of the best up there, usually much cheaper than Newegg by currency conversion.

The GXS850W is a very good purchase. :sayyes:

ZZF is based in CA, USA and states on their site:


> Please Note:
> As of August 4, 2005, we will not be offering shipping to Canada. We apologize for the inconvenience.
> 
> # We only ship to the 50 US states at this time.


:sigh:


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Da Beast 2.0/GAMING/first person shooter*

Cool!
Yeah I was worried cause I saw another unit they build and it stated big power but had the old little fan on it(OCZ ProXStream 1000W Power Supply), OCZ is new in the main power units aren't they? I also see BFG is starting to produce them as well. I was gonna go with the Gigabyte ODIN 800 Watt GE-S800A-D1 but saw a review where they stated that the unit barely held up to "industry standards" there voltages fluctuated a lot even when it wasn't under load.
I got this link to the NCIX sitehttp://www.ncixus.com/ it's got an American flag on the top, and adjusted prices as well.
There prices are good but with shipping they loss me. Not that I'm here to fan any site, cause I'm not but do want the most bang for my so called buck.
Think I'm gonna order stuff one at a time cause it makes me head spin trying to figure everything then pull the trigger on purchasing it all at once.Right now I'm around 450.00 on my list, I've got ride of the mouse and keyboard as i have them already. Let me check my saved basket, still need to decide ram.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Da Beast 2.0/GAMING/first person shooter*

The corsair 620 watt will power most all systems with *ONE* 8800 video card of either flavor GTS or *GTX >>>> power hog*

I dont see anyone needing more than one 8800 but thats just me

if you "think" you may in a year or so go to dual 8800's the I would opt for the Enermax Galaxy 850 watt

Or thermal take toughpower units 750 or 850 >>>>> I really like these too

On another note the Enermax Infiniti 720 watt is a REAL nice beast

I would not play around with the Odin until it has been out for awhile and blessed by the overclocking crowd (baptism by fire >>>> :laugh

you cant miss if you use the crucial or corsair web site compatibility selectors >>>> if a model they post doesnt work with your board they will keep working at it until you get what you need, thats a guarantee >>>> the memory QVL lists on the motherboard makers website are FAR from inclusive for your board!! actually I find those lists almost useless, other than to let you know the board wont work with just any old ram :4-thatsba

keep in touch


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

*Re: Da Beast 2.0/GAMING/first person shooter*

NCIXUS.COM is for the US - NCIX.COM is for CAN. :wink:

The Gigabyte 800W review you saw was probably this: http://www.anandtech.com/casecoolingpsus/showdoc.aspx?i=3046

They found inconsistencies. I haven't looked through it fully, but their testing methodology is very stringent and lengthy, better than most. I'd wait and see if those findings are replicated by other candid reviewers and then the main thing, the end users.

Joe's covered all of your other concerns. :grin:


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Da Beast 2.0/GAMING/first person shooter*

I just bough the PC Power & Cooling 750w Quad and love it, that it is another unit to consider.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Da Beast 2.0/GAMING/first person shooter*

Cool,
I love shopping but not the paying part lol. It is half the fun of the build itself.
Not much time this week as I work usually 60 hour weeks or more, need to find another job but I don't have the time for that either :laugh:. 
Yeah gigabyte is new also to the PSU scene , so will go with another. I have an Enermax 600 Watt SLI unit but for now it's being used:heartlove. Can't bare to hack up the old system, least not yet. 
Far as the ram , I'm gonna pull the trigger on some mid priced stuff (800 MHZ, 2 gigs) bout 100.00 or so. I'll post back when it's a done deal.
:wave:


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Da Beast 2.0/GAMING/first person shooter*

the DDR 800 is plenty of horse power especailly if you get 4-4-4-12 ram


I got a chance last saturday afternoon to try some of the high end dominator ram thanks to my involvement with the college tech services


I personally would not pay the big price tag for the modest performance gains i saw over the DDR2 800 rAM 

I didnt ramp up the dominators as tight as they would go, because if we burned them I would have to replace them ........:laugh:


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Da Beast 2.0/GAMING/first person shooter*

OK,
Trigger pulled, got my ram this morning G.SKILL 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory.
It's on its way already plus got ten bucks off for bitchin bout the last shipment, went with NE still can't beat them. It was 114.00 delivered minus the ten bucks , if they still credit me with it.
Not to familiar with the G.Skill but hear lots of good stuff about them, 2 gigs. Can't go wrong, I forget the timings but I'll post them soon :wave:
Anybody know about this ram, also I cant wait to finish this thing but then again ...........


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Da Beast 2.0/GAMING/first person shooter*

*all ram makers sell decent ram* >>>>>> I cant really ***** about any of them, although I am not a big kingston fan, but I use it


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Da Beast 2.0/GAMING/first person shooter*

Yeah,
I have king**** value ram in my other rig(KVR400mhz), its OK. Been performing well up until the resent problems I'm having.
OK so I got the *-skill 800mhz ram yesterday.My plate is way to full lately so I have not had a chance to do much more searching, stuff left to buy
1.PSU-gonna go with @nermax as they sent me a brand new unit for my other rig after I even opened it up to mod the wires(warranty is sold).
2.case-Been looking at the @hermaltake armor(black with the side fan) it will match my old unit,and has good cooling space.
3.CPU cooler
4.CD drive, I got this old #-machines gonna scavenge it for the CD and floppy drive. The case is too tight for my mainboard, so I'll be selling it with extra mainboard and pro.
this also gives me an extra hard drive(IDE) to play with, it has windows 2000 on it.
might use it for a dual boot, just like to keep it for handy uses.
Thanks guys for all the, links, thoughts and advice!!!!
Gonna post some photos soon of the mainboard, gonna remove the factory cooling and reapply thermal interface([email protected]). As I have read this a place of problem for most new boards. Can I link from photo's on @odak here?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Da Beast 2.0/GAMING/first person shooter*

will be eager to see your photos

you can use the attachment button thats in every post box >>>>>


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Da Beast 2.0/GAMING/first person shooter*

OK, 
Everybody love photo's right?
1. my old rig "da beast" state of the art at the time, shes getting old but still loves to game!








2. New mainboard Gigabyte N680SLI-DQ6








3. ram,G-skill800 MHZ http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoVi...1&sort_order=&albumsperpage=&navfolderid=2007
4. "lappy" the name says it all, shes my traveling PC








I'll post more soon! :wave:

ps, you'll have to join the kodac thing to see them , I'll try and fix this:4-dontkno


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Da Beast 2.0/GAMING/first person shooter*

jagger



please repost your photos, the link to your kodak gallery does not find anything


you can attach photos from your computer into these threads by uising the attachment button (paper clip) which is located in the toolbar of "each" reply you make in a TSF thread

best regards

joe


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Da Beast 2.0/GAMING/first person shooter*

LOL? 
Sorry , I'll try again. Here we go :4-dontkno
1.mainboard
2. mianboard opened
3.Ram Gskill two sticks of one gig DDR2 800mhz
(4).hard drives no photo's as there camera shy :grin:
4. my lappy, with an extra display and the expansion base
5.the original "Da Beast", not bad for my first build


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Da Beast 2.0/GAMING/first person shooter*

I love the watter cooling and dual monitors you have going there. I have a semi-similar setup (see My System at left <<<). I also have a Thermaltake Armor full tower (except mine's black) as well. Here is the link: http://www.techsupportforum.com/1015272-post220.html

Quick question: Did you have a tough time getting the PSU installed? I found it hard to actually fit the PSU in there. I think mine's a bit longer. I had to bend the top panel connectors sightly to get it in. I don't use them anyway as I bought a 3.5" FP IO thing.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Da Beast 2.0/GAMING/first person shooter*

Figured I'd post more as the one before last got messed up.

1. Me cruzing around Lake Tahoe in a snow storm snapping photo's
2.Da Beast with her running lights on
3.More running lights
4. My old office, I got paid to play so to speak :4-dontkno.







Again sorry, didn't know about the paper clip thingy(very handy!) Soon as I got more stuff or more photo's I'll post. Just haven't had a lot of time working 65 plus hours and spending my free time trying to get the other main rig running properly think it had a corrupt bios(driving me nuts). Finlay got my raid back up and running now I gotta up date windows then load everything. 
TTYS (talk to you soon) :wave:


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Da Beast 2.0/GAMING/first person shooter*



TheMatt said:


> I love the watter cooling and dual monitors you have going there. I have a semi-similar setup (see My System at left <<<). I also have a Thermaltake Armor full tower (except mines black) as well. Here is the link: http://www.techsupportforum.com/1015272-post220.html
> 
> Quick question: Did you have a tough time getting the PSU installed? I found it hard to actually fit the PSU in there. I think mines a bit longer. I had to bend the top panel connectors sightly to get it in. I don't use them anyway as I bought a 3.5" FP IO thing.


It was very tight, especially after the thing was built having to remove it for warranty (thanks ENERMAX for the new replacement, shameless plug).
I think when it was new I removed the other side panel to make insertion easier, I think I'm getting a black one next. Could never use a smaller case now.
Does yours have the side fan? That's the one I want and black.....
TTYS!:wave:


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Da Beast 2.0/GAMING/first person shooter*

No. I want to mount the extra 90mm fan in the front above the front 120mm fan for extra intake. I have plenty of airflow and the stock Intel and MSI cooling are plenty.

The side fan is 250mm, and you really don't need it unless you are running dual 8800 cards.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Da Beast 2.0/GAMING/first person shooter*

Hey,
Just picked up a"kandolf" off @bay 165.00 delivered, it's used but guy has good feed back and says he will stand behind it, what do you think? Good deal?
It also has the cooling system built in it, maybe add it to my current set up. Or sell it as I'm going air this time, could run two loops for my other set up vidoe's on one and CPU on the other?
Ideals suggestions????? This is way to much fun, and like all things will end way to soon after i get all my bills :upset:.


TTYS! :wave:


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Da Beast 2.0/GAMING/first person shooter*

I personally prefer the Armor Full tower case, but you probably have different preferences than I do. :laugh:

Have fun with it.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Da Beast 2.0/GAMING/first person shooter*

Here's a link for the case I just got, didn't want to jump but figured it was a deal or so it seems.........
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133024
We'll know after I get it and see it's condition. Hell I got a 274 dollar case for 175 not bad.
I did want the black witch I got, didn't want the rad but hey it's was free so..... I love my armor!!!! this is the same rig almost, but the rad is mounted on the front of the unit. Same side door, want to trade out your fan unit for a regular?lol I'd like to have the side fan for the Intel CPU I'm getting, as I hear there only problem is heat.
But I'm getting a pretty good cooler for the CPU so, I for got the name lol I posted it way back there some where. Here it is......
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103026
TTYS:wave:


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Da Beast 2.0/GAMING/first person shooter*

OK, 
Finally the case is in the mail as this guy I bought it from wouldn't send it till my "E-check" cleared. I'll post more photo's soon.......
Matt awesome case, finally looked at the photo's. Gonna go post some too.
Also I got the "Enermax 850 Galaxy", again got a deal so I had to buy it. There normally like 279 at [email protected], found one brand new on Ebay 185 so lol I had too. Plus they sent me a new PSU after I even opened my old one up and broke the sticker on the screw and modded the wires. I think there one of the best companies because of this. Of course this is my experience and others may have different veiws.......
Anybody have experience with this unit, can you give me the pros and cons?
Thanks all:wave:


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Da Beast 2.0/GAMING/first person shooter*

The Enermax Infiniti and Galaxy units are rock solid and good quality.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Da Beast 2.0/GAMING/first person shooter*

Hey, was wondering what you guys think of the "Physics" cards? Thinking of getting one, remember this is for gaming will it be worth it? I'm still not sure witch GPU I'm gonna get for now I'll just use one of my 6800 in it but will get a newer unit soon and I'd like to see the results of this card.
Right now I'm looking at CPU's but will turn to the video soon as well. Thus far I'm thinking of an entry level 8800 card($300).
I have SLI so I'm not to excited in that area any more, I'd like to see the combo of One GPU and one Physics unit.
I've read this card is more for video editing than gaming, am I correct? Would the results not be worth the 140 bucks they want?
Thanks again! :wave:


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Da Beast 2.0/GAMING/first person shooter*

With DX10 (IE the 8800 Series ), the physics processing is done on the card. PhysX cards are essentially pointless.

Go insane and grab the 8800, but dont get the PhysX card as you wont see any difference.

:wave:


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Da Beast 2.0/GAMING/first person shooter*

Exactly. PPUs were originally created to take the physics processing of the CPU, but now its done on the GPU so they don't do anything.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Da Beast 2.0/GAMING/first person shooter*

OK!!
Damn lol ray: Thanks guys!
I found my new case on the porch this afternoon, OH MY it's a monster!!! I got a sweet **** deal, guy even sent me the Processor block to water cool with. PSU guy is out of town said he will over night it in two days.
I took a bunch of photo's then my batteries died :4-dontkno swear they did, gonna post photo's to this link latter after they re-charge some.
Can't believe the size of the box, re-pulled my growing carrying up the stairs.
TTYS(Talk to you soon):wave:


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Da Beast 2.0/GAMING/first person shooter*

I know what you mean. My Thermaltake Armor box was literally 1m high, and it was HEAVY even with nothing in it. I had to carry everything up the stairs. Now I don't dare move the computer except to turn it on its side for maintenance.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Da Beast 2.0/GAMING/first person shooter*

OK,
Batteries charged, this thing is HUGE. Case alone is big then add the weight of the RAD and stuff.
Guy I bought the PSU from told me he builds a new unit(rig) every couple weeks, wow?
All in all , I think I got a good deal. I spent way more than I wanted to, and I plained on air cooling the CPU (guess not). I could just cool my GPU'S with it and keep the CPU air cooled too. 
Let me know what you think :wave:


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Da Beast 2.0/GAMING/first person shooter*

Here's a few more, soon VERY SOON!!!!!!!


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Da Beast 2.0/GAMING/first person shooter*

Packages just keep coming, new PSU arrived today.This thing is heavy, like 25 pounds HEAVY.
Enjoy! :wave:


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Da Beast 2.0/GAMING/first person shooter*

Thats because its good =)


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Da Beast 2.0/GAMING/first person shooter*

It is. That looks like one of the 230mm EPS12v power supplies. ATX12v power supplies are only allowed to be 140mm deep. EPS12v PSUs can be 140mm, 180mm, or 230mm deep. My 180mm deep PCP&C Silencer had a very tough time going in to my Armor case because of the stupid top panel ports, so good luck with that 230mm galaxy. :wave:


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Da Beast 2.0/GAMING/first person shooter*



> My 180mm deep PCP&C Silencer had a very tough time going in to my Armor case because of the stupid top panel ports, so good luck with that 230mm galaxy.


 I know now come to think of it I had to remove that support arm they had in there for the other one(Armor). I'll mod the case if I have to, oh it'll fit :3-smoke:

P.S. I got a deal on it so i had too:4-dontkno


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Da Beast 2.0/GAMING/first person shooter*

I think half the time I spend building this computer hardware wise was installing the PSU. I had to fight with it to get it in. Everything else was a snap after that. The only thing I don't like is Thermaltake's tool free expansion card idea which doesn't work well with some cards. You can remove this though by removing two screws in the back.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Da Beast 2.0/GAMING/first person shooter*

half my time is getting the twabit standoffs working right lol


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Da Beast 2.0/GAMING/first person shooter*

A lot of times the standoffs can be confusing, but once you look at the MB and case a few times you will get it. On my build I have 9 standoffs installed and the MB secured in all 9 locations.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Da Beast 2.0/GAMING/first person shooter*

No my problem was the standoffs screwed out easyer then the screws inside of them


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

*New Build/First Person Shooter*

OK,
You guys are a trip!
Couldn't stand it any more, I wanted to mod this thing and seeing as I fell down the stairs at my apartment and knocked myself out (Literally) injuring my elbow (been home four days now/three more off/Memorial Day weekend) No insurance, and it's my cuzins apartment (won't sue because of it), I called off the first day, said I thought my arm was broken. 
So as Matt had mentioned, I looked at the fit on the PSU. OH BOY this is gonna be fun, gonna mod now (have to). So while I was surveying the project I thought to myself why not paint the inside black as well. SO off to the dollar store I went, list in hand , also I'm going to clear paint the mainboard as well.
Just got started figured I'd take a break and send some photo's to boot, I'm dead tired already and it's only 4:22 pm now. Can only post so many so this will be a series of posts and photos, as I can talk my way through it. And I want to show what It involves. I also chose to remove the screening behind a couple fans to make ventilation better (unrestricted air flow). 
Any ideals about the top part as the fan will not fit after the PSU is installed, I modded my old Armor case for the "top fan" restriction. But the new one the fan ain't gonna fit in there no more?
My theme is Black and blue, black case with blue LED fans maybe some other stuff too? The inside will be all black no aluminum showing.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Da Beast 2.0/GAMING/first person shooter*

Notice in the fourth photo above I put in the phone, lol so I can call for help if need be. Also you have to drink lots of coffee. These are mostly just breaking it down haven't tried to fit in the PSU yet, but I know it's gonna be tight.
Also Some photo's of the rear panel removed modded and painted, front panel removed with the Rad.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Da Beast 2.0/GAMING/first person shooter*

OK,
The PSU fits? Go figure, but the fan in the top middle will not fit cause as you stated Matt "damn thing is BIG". Need to figure out how to put a fan in there some where.I could do like the other computer and put the fan on top of the case? What do you guys think? Ugly huh....
More photo's attached, I can't keep them organized. When the computer loads them, it puts them where it wants to in the folder. I'll have to make a separate fold I guess:4-dontkno.
I've been painting, and scuffing the little parts so far, I realized I also have to paint the side covers too(inside of them). 
Give me some feed back! :wave:


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Da Beast 2.0/GAMING/first person shooter*

I like how you removed the grill part there. Then just put in some metal fan guards so you don't hurt your fingers. :smile:


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Da Beast 2.0/GAMING/first person shooter*

Thats why i put in the photo of the files, so you'd know I was gonna file it down.
Got a few things painted, still gonna need more paint. Doubt I'll get it done this weekend but you neva know. Just want to get the case done at least, got to wait for the CPU in the mail. That will take three days as I wont be home to receive it(also the long weekend), then I'll have to wait till they stop trying to deliver it so I can pick it up at the UPS store.
Ah, also I got my new video card. I only got the 8800 with the 320mb it was $299 with a mail in rebate for 20 that never comes in (hate that).
Might have to sell it when it's done as I'll be broke by then, any bidders? Depends on how mad my boss is at me..... We had a big money job we had to get done by this weekend, not my fault the stairs tripped me. 
Matt whats your thoughts on spraying the mainboard with clear coat? I'm gonna cover all the contacts, also I'm gonna remove the heat piping and re seat(with artic5) as Ive read this is the main source of trouble with a lot of the 680 series boards ( give input here).
TTYT (talk to you tomorrow):wave:
I'm off to play battlefield2:4-gun:


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Da Beast 2.0/GAMING/first person shooter*

I wouldn't spray the MB. Leave it. Take off the NB heatsink and apply some AS5. The SB will be fine as is. Just don't crack the NB die when you put the heatsink back on (from uneven pressure). I would get a test dummy board so you can "practice" on. I do this all the time with boards from the shop that we pull out of dead computers.

If you remember the AMD exposed CPU dies, it was possible to crack the CPU die and destroy the processor with uneven pressure. The same is true with a lot of NB heatsinks. Be careful.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Da Beast 2.0/GAMING/first person shooter*

Thanks,
But the heat piping is joined together for both the north bridge, south bridge and the mosfets too.
Think the clear will hurt the board, or cause undo heat?
Hey by the way, where's linderman hasn't been in for a while now?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Da Beast 2.0/GAMING/first person shooter*

See how it will run. Check your NB temps with SpeedFan once it is running. Your temps might be fine.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Da Beast 2.0/GAMING/first person shooter*

I will.
Bad day,painted the case but the cheap paint chips off easily :4-dontkno.
Gonna wait till I'm done then touch up, all I can do. Here's a photo of the test fit of the PSU, also some of the last mods I did for the fans(this got so discouraging, no nut and bolts to place them).
Dissembled the radiator and cleaned the fans, then paint the main unit and installed the PSU. My CD player I scavenged from an old E machine, It stick out the front e-bayed a new used one(with cables/also DVD ROM). I also installed a fan on the bottom of the case, instead off the top as there's no space up top anymore.
Didn't get near what I wanted to get done and hopefully tomorrow I gotta work so, It will be the end of the week now waiting for the CPU an GPU.
Post more soon :wave:


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Da Beast 2.0/GAMING/first person shooter*

:wave:


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Da Beast 2.0/GAMING/first person shooter*

Looking good so far. :smile:


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Da Beast 2.0/GAMING/first person shooter*

Thanks man! 
The real reward is when you hear that magic Beep and you get goose bumps and for a moment (all the world seems right)ray: (If the powers that be are with you).
OK, more photo's of what seems a never ending stream of them. I put in a photo of setting the stand offs in place (hard to see them) also of the chipping paint (I used to paint cars, thats the scary part of it).
Also of the "seating" of the CPU cradles for the water block (can't believe it fits, even with the backside heat pipe under it). Also one of me using the handy "thermaltake" napkin for when the install doesn't go right (crying over the paint chips):grin:.
I also circled the paints chips for your enjoyment! Think I made a BOO BOO cause where the bottom hole is for new fan placement, I think the water pump was suppose to go there(Hits self hard in the head:4-thatsba). Where did i put that wire stretcher at?
TTYL!:wave:


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Da Beast 2.0/GAMING/first person shooter*

Im loving this thread.

Please keep us updated with the build ( I know you will )


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Da Beast 2.0/GAMING/first person shooter*

Looks good. I like how you modded the bottom. I might actually do that with either the extra 90mm fan it came with or a 60mm fan I have lying around (though the 60mm was planned to be a part of the NB cooler somehow). I can't seem to find a way to mount it to the front, so thats what I will probably end up doing.

Keep the pictures coming! :smile:


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Da Beast 2.0/GAMING/first person shooter*

TO bad that piece of metal is gone huh:4-dontkno.
Yeah just make sure not to put your unit on a rug, it will literally suck the fibers right into it(mess).
I worked today, now I remember why I hate work so much. Wish my arm was broken.
Got a kick out of the napkin huh, self photo wasn't to bad all things considered. OK new Egg says the card/CPU will be here tomorrow, think my boss will be pissed off (sorry man my arms throbbing).
And more pictures.......... I'm like a kid in a candy store. I snagged the yellow SATA cables for my old unit as I guess my others were suffering from wire tie strangulation. Got new ones off E-hay :grin:. Might have to swap them back as I think the yellow will set it off (least better than plain old red ones will). 
There's also A photo of most of the stuff that came with the mainboard, A very nice package. Everything you could need, even the SLI bridge and Bridge holder too.They did send the pin wire cables for the CD and Floppy drives(junk). There's a photo of the contacts for the wireless card I had to clean the contacts, old school guy taught me this (he programmed computer back when they used punch cards , thanks ! KEN). More photo's of the top side bracket for the water block, installed the insulator for it as well. And a few of the unit it self, from the other side.
POST MORE SOON:wave:


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Da Beast 2.0/GAMING/first person shooter*

kk i cant w8 to see the 3dmark 06 out of here =)


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Da Beast 2.0/GAMING/first person shooter*

Damn photos got lost? OK i got lag right now post back soon sorry? :wave: 
Damn free internet, guess i cant complain.......:smooch:


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Da Beast 2.0/GAMING/first person shooter*

Here ya go...... Figured it out, gotta delet some oldies first as I took up to much sapce:sigh:.
Here ya have it, Wondering what to call it? Thinking of this "dark Star" what do you guys think......... Time to game now TTYT! :wave:


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Da Beast 2.0/GAMING/first person shooter*

Back again !
Final name "DORTH STAR"
It's a twist on the "dark star", and a dedication to my mum :smooch:

At this stage I realized I had not tested nor set up the pump, and as you know I took most of the space for it with the bottom fan. Solution was not to hard with my supplies laid in front of me, I found four tall stand offs. Secured them to the bottom, then secured the pump to them thus allowing the reservoir room over the fan space . Next step is to build the loop and test for leaks (dry run, so to speak).
Some more photo's :wave:


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Da Beast 2.0/GAMING/first person shooter*

Dry running.......Had to short the "green on" wire and a ground together to prime/test system. Will let it run for three hours. Have to say this thing makes little noise, had to turn off the stereo to hear it running, then I thought my AC was on as the fans were hitting me with cool air. Approximately 25 Db of noise and cool to the touch.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Da Beast 2.0/GAMING/first person shooter*

Looking good. What I would do is move that PCI expansion card down to the very bottom slot so your graphics card has room to breathe. In my system I installed the wireless card at the very bottom PCI slot.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Da Beast 2.0/GAMING/first person shooter*

OK, got my processor and video card today put them in. Matt when I closed the top of the CPU cradle, I hear a Lil crunch !
anyways more picture's, might fire it up tomorrow. It's to late and If I have issues, I'll deal with them then.
Also I moved the wireless card like you said, these photo's are of the hard drives, CPU, GPU, RAM..................


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Da Beast 2.0/GAMING/first person shooter*



TheMatt said:


> Looks good. I like how you modded the bottom. I might actually do that with either the extra 90mm fan it came with or a 60mm fan I have lying around (though the 60mm was planned to be a part of the NB cooler somehow). I can't seem to find a way to mount it to the front, so thats what I will probably end up doing.
> 
> Keep the pictures coming! :smile:


 I used wire ties on my old unit, if the hard drives are in the front at the bottom makes it hard but it will work kinda getto style :grin:.
Fergot the hardrive photo so here it is too.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Da Beast 2.0/GAMING/first person shooter*

If you installed the processor with the keying correct (you would have known if it was incorrect because it wouldn't have rested flat on the MB pins) it is very unlikely you would have had installation issues.

I was able to install the extra 90mm in the front of my case. You obviously don't need that, but it was kind of fun installing it.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/1065337-post300.html


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Da Beast 2.0/GAMING/first person shooter*

SO no wonder you got a gigabyte tooray:
How do you like it? 
Nice photo's damn they are clear!
Yeah I had the key chip in the right corner, its a funky looking processor. I got all nervous, my eyes aren't what they once were. They even cap the processor with a shroud too, got an extra processor cooler now :grin:. Might have to utilize it.
When I did my AMD they cooler was huge!(had the heat piping from my FX-55) I put it on an Nvidia 5700 with wire ties it was awesome, freaking card was flexing. Thank god i sold it Lol :1angel:.
I'll post tomorrow see what happens :wave:

yeah the CPU was a trip it had spots for the pins to make contact to freaky...Yeah I got four 90mm in my old rig.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Da Beast 2.0/GAMING/first person shooter*

OK,
This is the moment(drum roll..............................................) At first I got one long two short beeps I'm like ***? SO I start reading motherboard owners manual says "video blah blah blah". Unplugged everything, still no go. I'm still cool and calm, OK I switch out the motherboard power plug, no go. I switch out the CPU power plug, no go. I;m still calm:laugh:, I swap out the PS for the video card(Gaxaly has several) re-seat the GPU (whip for head sweat) press the button TA DA we have a spanking new baby :heartlove.
Dorth Star was born at 11:15 am EST:tongue:.
Some snip its for her family..... Proud blushing PAPA--------->:grin: 
The one photo is of the pony tail i switched out to achieve "IT"S ALIVE", oh I also swapped out the monitor but it was either the card seating or the ponytail(I got two more pony tails).


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Da Beast 2.0/GAMING/first person shooter*

Lets see some pics of the temps from the PC Health section. :smile:


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Da Beast 2.0/GAMING/first person shooter*

will do soon, but first I need help:4-dontkno.
I been at it over six hours, two OS installs and a headack......This is the problem, I can't "enable" the raid. Or I can but then it wont see the HD'S ?
Almost just like my ASUS MB, it doesn't "see" the hard drives (of course), but it should still go. I forget what I did on my ASUS to make this happen correctly?
Also I got so many Raid controller's ......... Pretty sure it's raid one and two as I have them (4HD'S) set in two different arrays,third not being used.I have the OS in a partition. So I'm hoping I don't have to lose it.But memory serves me well and I'm thinking I do. As I know the raid has to be set first, this was done then I load from CD, hit F6 blah blah blah.
Soon as I get to the "install Windows" comebacks no "disks" detected. Also the raid drivers I down loaded from there sight, won't load at F6 as it says" Blah Blah file is missing". I knew this was coming..... 

My bios temps report CPU at 20 something Celsius Oops I mean in the teens (thats right)I took a couple with time stamp to so youd know. Bare in mind thats with outside temp at plus 90 degrees here today(window's were open too). Now the video card thats another story, could barley touch it cause it's really hot!

Matt or any body got some advice as I know I'm not far off just want to get it done, OK here's a bone for ya. I'm gonna post the temps in advance of some nice person liking it and (feel they don't want me to make more of an **** then I already have of myslef) will help me.
Thanks in advance, to everybody! Especially the ones that helped in the beginning of this posting and the end (Linderman and Matt,I got own3d). You are all now uncles, I'd give you a cigar if I could:grin:. 
here ya go:wave:


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Da Beast 2.0/GAMING/first person shooter*

Thats either a really really good CPU temp or an error. I am thinking it is accurate though since the computer is on water cooling.

I can see you don't have a CPU fan but why isn't your system fan plugged in/spinning?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Da Beast 2.0/GAMING/first person shooter*

Because all the fans go into the four pin plugs off the PSU. Only the OS is in it right now as trying to pan stuff out. I probably need to load the drivers for the mainboard then they will monitor.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Da Beast 2.0/GAMING/first person shooter*

he may have it powered through the molex


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Da Beast 2.0/GAMING/first person shooter*

OK, witch molex? The fans for the rad are plugged into the 12 volt rails not mainboard, if thats what you mean? The rear fans and the bottom one also to the PSU not through the mainboard.
Couple things to pan out still then its just software issues, as you see the tubes go where the side door should be. Gonna have to alter the seating on the pump as the way it sits now wont accommodate enough bend in the hose to clear without a "kink" in it. Solution gonna add small stand offs to the side of the pump stands nearest the door thus facilitating Clarence for the tubes........


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Da Beast 2.0/GAMING/first person shooter*

that i what i ment he just wanteed to know why its not hooked into the motherboard


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Da Beast 2.0/GAMING/first person shooter*

Yeah. TBH It really doesn't matter, but I do like to monitor the speeds of the most critical fans in the system (in mine for example, the two 120mm fans). You obviously won't be monitoring the CPU fan because there is one.

Which fan is connected to the motherboard?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Da Beast 2.0/GAMING/first person shooter*

OK
Been gaming all day on it, not to bad I'll have to run 3Dmark 06 now. I'll be back soon to post it, BTW Matt where do the screen shots go after you take them? Can't find them and it's been a while. Also /i noticed my one core Is pegged all the time, like a bug or something?
Very different.
TTYL :wave:


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Da Beast 2.0/GAMING/first person shooter*

3D mark 06 http://http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=2976855
Not great by far! All stock no over nothing yet, Ntune is very none cooperative.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Da Beast 2.0/GAMING/first person shooter*

Thats a very good score for an 8800GTS 320 MB. Can we get some pictures of the completed computer running?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Da Beast 2.0/GAMING/first person shooter*

oh and get your system specs updated =)


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Da Beast 2.0/GAMING/first person shooter*

Matt,
yes i will give me some time as all I've been doing is tweaking right now. Also I realized the Chip set drivers weren't installed, as I assumed they were cause I put them in so that was holding me back on my 06 score. I'll update spec's too, just don't want the old one to get jealous :laugh:


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Da Beast 2.0/GAMING/first person shooter*

Couple photo's of Dorth Star running can't get on the good side to close to stuff. Also haven't moved the pump yet, so can't put the door on for now.



A photo of of Niagara Falls for all the people half way around the world who might not have a chance to see it... American and Canadian, these were taken with my cell phone.:wave:


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Da Beast 2.0/GAMING/first person shooter*

Couple more and again thanks for ALL THE HELP!!!!!!!:wave:
(one of the desk top with and without flash)
(blurry case shoots, tried to use the flash as they weren't coming out good enough, witch made them blurry but kinda cool too)


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Da Beast 2.0/GAMING/first person shooter*

you should put your side pannel on it is a channel for air over the motherboard


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Da Beast 2.0/GAMING/first person shooter*

I know,
Just haven't had the time :4-dontkno. Will do soon then I'll post some more photo's of it.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Da Beast 2.0/GAMING/first person shooter*

New score, thanks guys ray:
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=3012851


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Da Beast 2.0/GAMING/first person shooter*
































:wave:
Matt these are for you, and thank you again! I took the water blocks off my 6800 ultra's as the lope was small and couldn't cool it all good, now I think my CPU will run cooler two radiators nothing else. Plus hoping the cards run cooler as they were heating up pretty good before(also might sell them to finace SLI for new build:4-dontkno). Also a reminder that snow is coming, Matt you live in Mass. you must get some bad snows up there?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Da Beast 2.0/GAMING/first person shooter*

Very nice. We do get snow up here, but sometimes the weather will be funky and December there will be only a few CM of snow but we will get blizzard at the end of April. :laugh:

How did you mount a fan on the northbridge there?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Da Beast 2.0/GAMING/first person shooter*

:laugh: You like that huh? I read a post at anandtech where the guy pulled the label off the I used a large paper clip (didnt' want to mess with the north bridge screws as they go through the board bottum). Now the case is closed and the temps are down to, also mounted a blue 80mm fan over the mosfets as they feel real warm. 
So is it getting cold there too? It's been in the 60's the last two days here(freezing). :wave:


jaggerwild


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Da Beast 2.0/GAMING/first person shooter*

The ambient room temp will actually drop down to 20 degrees C (not F :laugh and possibly even lower. Thats a between 70 degrees and 65 degrees F.

Do you have an updated 3DMark06 score?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Da Beast 2.0/GAMING/first person shooter*

yeah my old build I would open the window and freeze to keep the temps down lol :laugh:.
So we will see them now hoping cooler temps but think the cards will have issues, might try them in new build too?
Sorry the future thing was linked to old score here's the new one, also when I get my cooler back from warranty for old build I'll run 06 on it as well.
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=3016366
:wave:


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Da Beast 2.0/GAMING/first person shooter*

OK!
So finally today, sense the raid wasn't working I figured I'd try the other raid ports(GiGA-SATA/purple) that are setup for the external drives (for chit and giggles) so I hot swapped them in windows and BHAMMMM it came up? Blew me away as I have been banging my head over this sense day one cause if it wont raid then it's useless to me as this build is strictly for first person shooter. The raid I set up was two hard drives in raid 0 (not what I wanted) but at least it's working now. Also I can morph stuff in raid so I'm hoping that I wont have to whip this drives info.
Well thought I'd let you all know And say thanks:wave:


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Da Beast 2.0/GAMING/first person shooter*

Nice. What did you get with the two 6800 Ultra's in SLI on your old computer?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Da Beast 2.0/GAMING/first person shooter*

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=3403157I havent ran 06 with it yet here the 05 link
http://http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=12&projectId= ove two million with a lower score only two hundred thousand to go :laugh:.
Might throw them in the new build fer chits and giggles see what it does.Top score is 35,368  Gotta have a dream right?

TTYL Jaggerwild


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Da Beast 2.0/GAMING/first person shooter*

OK,
I am totally not into Gigabyte anymore!!!! This board is one big pain, today after building the array two disks stripped(0) load everything then BF2 plays pretty good go to exit, sound error. So I do a power down manually as it wouldn't stop, now it won't boot. Done a six hour C-mos clear. Same thing no go, totally bummed no bios update in sight. THE MOST EXPENSIVE BOARD OUT THERE= junk!
Thanks gigabite me:wave:!


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Da Beast 2.0/GAMING/first person shooter*

You might want to start a new thread in Gaming support. Its probably not a problem with the board itself.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Da Beast 2.0/GAMING/first person shooter*

Fixed it, I acted like I was doing a fresh reformat then went into repair windows then I entered the "fixboot" good to go?
I know I was just venting as I'm sure in the end it will be my fault :laugh:.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Da Beast 2.0/GAMING/first person shooter*

Just wanted to post, mods if you want you can close this or what eva. Might up date lil more as I change things around still. Might up my ram and go vista. 
Again THANK YOU TOO ALL WHO HELPED AND WILL TALK SOON , just in another thread :wave:


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

You're welcome. Glad its all running smoothly. :smile:


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

OH MY GOSH, guess what happened?
The freaking water block cracked, dropped fluid all over the unit. I tried to wake it from hibernate and noticed the fluid on my GPU.
Thermaltake has offered to replace all the damages for me (luckily)!
So I'll update you soon:sigh:


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Ouch. Good luck with the replacement.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Figures Thermaltake just broke it off in me as they found out the unit is from [email protected]:upset:.
Oh I'm loving them :4-thatsba, thats what I get..........................
Almost took a photo but was too embarrassed to do it, you could of told me about the junk **** water blocks they make, I heard that before but forgot all about it when I was blinded by the shinny new block :4-dontkno.
My lesson learned!!!!!
I'll post a photo tomorrow of the "DEFECTIVE WATER BLOCK THAT THERMALTAKE SELLS" and the crack 
Oh by the way, the chip CPU didn't get wet, do you think it's any good still?
Thanks MATT!


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

I would look at a quality Dangerden water cooling kit or just run air cooling.

The CPU might still be good. What specifically did the water get on?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Just the mainboard and GPU, this is Thermaltake's official response:
"Dear Customer,
Thank you for contacting Thermaltake.
I am very sorry to find out you are purchase this LCS chassis through eBay". LOL I'm screwed :sigh:
So here for your enjoyment is the "photo" that cost me 1500 dollars for all consumers to enjoy, no wonder they went with a Brass solution:laugh:.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Thats tough luck there, sorry to hear that.

Can you contact the seller?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Yeah already did, but there's nothing he can do new @gg wont cover it. Even if then the receipts would have me on them, and thermaltake stuck it to me so.....
I sent in the MB on a RMA, we'll see what they say. Also noticed that new @gg stopped selling these mainboards. The GPU is covered just not sure if it's damaged but it had fluid on it when it leaked.
Talk to you soon :wave:.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

If you are going for a replacement look at the MSI P6N Diamond which is good and even comes with a Northbridge cooler which is sometimes necessary with water cooling.

Good luck.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

TheMatt said:


> If you are going for a replacement look at the MSI P6N Diamond which is good and even comes with a Northbridge cooler which is sometimes necessary with water cooling.
> Good luck.


 LOL, I need money first :laugh: Hoping they fix it, in the warranty they state they either fix it or replace it(gigabyte).
the GPU I might step it up, or just warranty it. I got my old rig going so might test it in there(3Dmark05), but I'm scared to take another rig down with it if it has issue's. The fluid was right at the base of the card where it goes into the PCI slot. Was also in the slot with the GPU. There was no smoke or flash(that I saw), and from the looks of it there's no burnt traces on the PCB board.
If it comes down to it I'll go with an EVGA 680 board.
I knew it was to good to be true when I got this case off @-bay, and I plained on going all air. After talking to the guy who sold it to me, he was like yeah "I built my own cooling system that's why I sold it".:4-dontkno
live and learn.........


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

jaggerwild said:


> If it comes down to it I'll go with an EVGA 680 board.


Not such a good idea there. They are much cheaper for a reason - they use lower quality components. You are better off with a high quality 650i board then a low quality 680i board.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

OK, these EVGA cards are da chit, put the new card in old machine it's working :wave:.
There wasn't a lot of fluid on it but was enough to do damage, card still works? EVGA ray:
TTYL!


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

eVGA makes great video cards and has good customer service, but stay away from their motherboards.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Some more better photo's of the GREAT product's from THERMALTAKE.
Still no word back from gigbyte yet


----------



## themisiek1 (Aug 20, 2007)

wow that sux man. i was thinking about getting liquid cooling for my computer sometime around january but not so much for my processor because my processor which is the E6850 idles at 15C and at full load never goes above 18C with the zalman 9500 fan/heatsink. i was thinking about getting liquid cooling for the new 8900GX2 video cards iam going to get into SLi because i hear the 8800Ultra idles at 75C!!!! my 8800GTX idles at 40-42C but at full load will get up to 65C!!!! :upset: this 8900GX2 is supposed to be 3 times as good which will probably mean 3x the heat. i might buy it see the temps and if they are to high then go for the liquid cooling but honestly these temperatures and energy requirements are starting to scare me!!!


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

From what I am reading nVidia has abandoned their plans for the 8900 series and will be going right to the G90. The initial specs released by nVidia show that the G90 will blow the 8800 out of the water. What is unclear is whether nVidia will be moving down to 65nm. If they do, that will be great but they might only move down to 80nm if at all.


----------



## themisiek1 (Aug 20, 2007)

If you dont mind me asking I' am interested in your source of info. Mine is typing 8900 into google lol and also what is "nm".


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

http://www.beyond3d.com/content/news/230
http://www.nordichardware.com/news,5748.html


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Hey Matt!
Some good reading there, thanks mate!ray:


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

No problem. :smile:


----------



## themisiek1 (Aug 20, 2007)

yea thx man!!!


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

themisiek1 said:


> and also what is "nm".


nm is Nanometer which is a measurement of length equal to 1×10^−9 m or one billionth of a meter. In processors, it is the measure of the distance between each individual transistor on the processor die. The smaller this number, the less power the processor will take and the less heat it will produce. Every IC from CPUs to GPUs to northbridges have a different transistor distance, or process technology, in nm.

We want nVidia to move down to 65nm for the G90 because if they do, it will take up much less power and produce much less heat than if they stay at 90nm or only go down to 80nm.


----------



## themisiek1 (Aug 20, 2007)

HAHA nice now I can really go and talk computers with friends and they'll get lost. If Nvidia goes down in nm then the power goes down too. So will the card be as powerfull?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Yes it will be more powerful because it can be clocked higher without getting as hot or using as much power.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Did you see @ the inquireiur they said Nvidia is killing the 8800GTS320 version and making a 512 version, so if you have one and want SLI go now.
Also Blazer7 was the poster that I read it from @anandtech froums.
Credit where it's due ray:


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

MATT!
Finaly got my mainboard back, figured i'd let you know. I'll post back when i get it in. I went ahead and got a 680i LT EVGA it's ok but can't wait to use my gigabyte again!


----------



## themisiek1 (Aug 20, 2007)

EVGA 680i is hot I got the A1 version. It overclocks so nicely. OMG dude EVGA for life!


My overclocked CPU:

Intel Core 2 Dou E6850 3.0Ghz Overclocked to 4.6Ghz on Air Cooling!
Idle Temps: 29C
Full Load Temps: 34C

(I love my Zalman 9500)

My overclocked RAM:

4x G.SKILL 2GB 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) 6-6-6-18 Overclocked to 1066Mhz with timings at 5-5-5-15.
Sorry don't remember the temperatures.

My overclocked GFX Card:

EVGA GeForce 8800GTX 768MB 384-bit GDDR3 575MHz/1800MHz(effective) Overclocked to 660Mhz/1250Mhz.
Idle Temps: 46C
Full Load Temps: 80C


BTW my SilverStone PSU failed... I had to replace so I picked out a Thermaltake 1000Watt Toughpower. Works like a charm!


I HAVE NEVER BEEN HAPPIER WITH A MOTHERBOARD IN MY LIFE!


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hopefully it will last you a long time. :smile:


----------



## themisiek1 (Aug 20, 2007)

Yes, I have lower my CPU to 4.0Ghz because 4.6Ghz was a bit... to high...


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

:laugh: I would be happy at 3.2 GHz.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

themisiek1 said:


> Yes, I have lower my CPU to 4.0Ghz because 4.6Ghz was a bit... to high...



LOL what CPU do you have?Quads don't do that high, unless you have phase change?
Matt, 
I had to RMA my evga mianboard thenumber 1 PCI slot was dead :sigh:, it was the LT 680i(cheap) and now I know why...........
Any ways got the gigabyte back up and runing, trying to get my raid back, for now running straight winows and can't activate it as it's now my other unit and don't even want to go there.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

If you setup the RAID array you have to have special software to recover data from it to my knowledge. Or you can just rebuild the array and loose all your data.

Is this the same model board?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Yeah same board they replaced some resistors? LOL I guess the board burned out after the water problems :4-dontkno.
Yeah my raid is still there from before but putting it back is a pain in the ****!
Might have to just copy it then rebuild it, luckily i have a back up to copy it to.


----------



## themisiek1 (Aug 20, 2007)

I have the E6850.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

They gave you a new board most likely. I cannot see them replacing surface mount resistors. :smile:


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

They did cause I called it in and thats what dude said, also this thing is going back. Video blank screening on two PCI slot, they never even told me it was done just sent it to me, the RMA link was never updated. It takes like 30 seconds to boot up and beep too?
This board is doing some really wired stuff, grantit I did the majority of it but still. They didn't test it except to send it to me, and it's still not right. OK I'm whinning :4-dontkno.
Matt you built a new system? I saw your specs have changed.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Yeah, I built it in August. :laugh:


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

OK, tried booting in giga raid, im up and running? Think i had a wacked HD not sure?
We shall see, can't wait to get back my 640 that cost twice as much as a GT lol :sigh:

How do you like that 650 board?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

It is nice. I would have liked to see some small MOSFET heatsinks though. There are holes in the board so I could attach a heatsink if I wished. I also would have liked to see a socketed BIOS, although the board has dual BIOSs so if I mess one up I can recover it with the other. :laugh:


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Yeah gigabyte is good in the bios department ok, new D score figured I'd post it for ya. Also fixed my signature too .
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=3773408
11,726
Clocked the board to 34,000, Video to 620/1060, and DDR2 [email protected] still got room as the thing has been running all day so temps were up.
This board is AMAZING, I go to a site for support for it and they are pissed because of the none support for the new Intel CPU"S. Got a lot of knoledge from there, and some nice people too! You could probably find a link for your board over there too @ ANANDTECH.
Did you see that Intel is messing around with Nvidia cause they want SLI info.
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=165705
Here's my EVGA Vetaranes day Photo too
Talk to you soon man!


----------

